# Tarn Gorge and Ardeche Gorge



## Dick1234 (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi all

Done the searches and read a load of posts but I am now confused more than I was before.

Planning to do both the Tarn and the Ardeche Gorges (subject to your posts). 747-2 height is 3.14 and length 8.2 (not sure that the length will matter max weight 5 ton but will be running at 4.5. 

Can I some simple straight forward advice -

Are we too big for either/both. Looking to stop on aires but we can find them unless anyone has one of those must stop places. Two kids (3 with me that would like to take opportunity of tomb stoning into the rivers etc! Travelling throughout August this year.

Do we travel east from Milau through the Tarn and is there a choice for the Ardeche. 

Thanks for your responses in advance.
Regards
Dick


----------



## Sandy_Saunders (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi Dick

I drove from Millau to a point about halfway down the Tarn gorges a few weeks ago in my MH. Height 2.8m, width 2.3m, length 7.2m plus bike rack more or less. I didn't have any real trouble and think that you will be alright if you drive with care. The bigger problem is parking if you want to stop along the route. We managed to find somewhere at the Cirque des Baumes, but it may be difficult if there are large numbers of visitors to the gorge.

Cheers

Sandy


----------



## Arizona (May 9, 2005)

Hi Dick

We did the Gorge de Tarin 3 years ago. Stayed at Camping les Peupliers for a couple of nights. The Gorge is amazing, at the time we were in a tag axle hobby and had no major problem with the roads. We did some rafting down the river, the kids loved it. Most sites will bus you up river and you raft back down to the site. St Enimie is well worth a visit and the D907 is very "driveable" in a large motorhome. Just watch your mirrors on the bridges!!



Have fun!


----------



## Dick1234 (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks chaps

I am more concerned about the height really. Some previous posts have raised concerns re this (but not all!!) , Arizona can you remember the approx height of the Hobby? I assume it is going to be busy so might have to punt out for a campsite but views from the river will be worth it as rafting is another trip we plan. Sounds like as the designated difficult road driver I won't be enjoying the views too much!!

As it stands I think it will be a drive through on route to the Med after a stay on the eastern end of the Tarn.

Roll on August and another holiday!!!!


----------



## Arizona (May 9, 2005)

Hi Dick

We needed 3.3 m clearance. There are some overhanging rocks etc but honestly in general it was fine. Just take it easy!! 

regards

Arizona


----------



## tommytli (Aug 7, 2008)

we have just come back from the ardeche gorges we were there from 30th may-7th june we are height 3.02m length 7.31m width 2.31m and we had no probs, i can also recomend this site http://www.campinglechti.com/en/welcome.htm its about 30-40 mins from the ardeche gorges great area to visit.


----------



## rupert1 (Feb 13, 2009)

Did the Tarn Gorge in June and am going back as part of our September trip, great place. Our height is 3.0mtrs but would see no problem with yours. It is easier going from Millau as you will be on the outside, river side, so away from the worst overhangs. Some of the tunnels you will need to stick in the middle of the road.


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*Tarn gorge*

Hi, we did the Tarn in July in our A-class no problem, just take your time and dont let anyone "push" you pull over and let them by if they are in a hurry. would recomend Municipal campsite at St Rome de dolan also the campsite over the bridge at Les Vignes (cant remember name but its not too busy and right next to river)also the aire at Ispagnac (short walk to river) this is on the left behind the tourist info on the exit of Ispagnac direction florac. If the aire is full at Millau go up the gorge a few miles where you will find a nice shaded layby on the left. We just drove straight through St Enime far too busy and touristy for us.


----------

